# Adelaide Water At The West End



## growold (24/5/09)

Does anyone know the profile of the water from the West End (Southwark) Brewerys public dispenser?
I have been told it is hard, and may (now) be diluted with filtered tap water.
I have successfully used it for all my K&K brews, but now Im putting a little more effort in.


----------



## sinkas (25/5/09)

ID say its just RO water


----------



## np1962 (25/5/09)

The water they use for brewing there is from a private well. Am not 100% sure that the water from the dispenser is the same but I would presume so.
An interesting fact is that when they have Ice shows across the road at the Entertainment Centre the ice is made from the brewery water rather than Adelaide mains water as it gives a better appearance, not a dirty looking ice.

Nige


----------



## Adamt (25/5/09)

Mmmmmm, that water sure makes a top drop. Nothing beats a long, cold, WED!

You may as well just use filtered tap water if you're going to dilute it. There's almost no reason to worry about water profile with K&K.


----------



## np1962 (25/5/09)

A little more info
"The water which is used to brew West End beers was made available to the public, free of charge. The water comes from an acquifier below the ground and has undergone a natural reverse osmosis process, creating almost pure H2O. Two years later, the water has a small charge put on it - $1 for ten litres, with the money raised going directly to local charities via the Adelaide Bank Charitable Foundation."

Not sure it is just the water that gives WED its unique flavour.  
Adamt is right though, for K&K tap water is fine and spending time and money to go to Port Rd to pick up water won't make any difference.

Nige


----------



## dj1984 (25/5/09)

So you would think this would make good AG lagers i drive past it every night after work so its not alot of time for me.


----------



## pcmfisher (25/5/09)

How come it says on West End bar mats that their beer is made from Willlunga water when its no where near Willunga??? :huh: :huh: :huh: :huh:


----------



## np1962 (25/5/09)

Perhaps it is referring to the name of the aquifer from which the water is drawn. IIRC much of Adelaide sits over what is called the Willunga Basin.

Nige


----------



## [email protected] (25/5/09)

NigeP62 said:


> "The water which is used to brew West End beers was made available to the public, free of charge. The water comes from an acquifier below the ground and has undergone a natural reverse osmosis process, creating almost pure H2O. Two years later, the water has a small charge put on it - $1 for ten litres, with the money raised going directly to local charities via the Adelaide Bank Charitable Foundation."



Now $2 from what the oldies were saying when they went down a few weeks ago.


----------



## lobo (25/5/09)

i would be interested in the analysis of this water, as i work near there too. after 20 odd ag brews i think its time i started looking into water profiles for making beers. anyone work there who would know?

Lobo


----------



## growold (31/5/09)

The sign by the dispenser


----------



## skurvy84 (5/6/09)

i never thought about using this for beer, i always just assumed it was for struggling people to save abit on water bills as i thought it was free.


----------



## growold (30/7/09)

bump


----------



## Greg Lee (30/7/09)

Its now $2, but thats for about 20L, so same price as it was before.

Beautiful tasting water on its own (has a certain smoothness to it), but i have not yet used it in a brew. (at least not at 100%)

No idea on the profile though...

Cheers,
GReg


----------

